# Hiren to USB help



## FXB

I've been following this guide to get Hiren on a USB drive. Now when I get to step 4 it shows this:

Copy grldr and menu.lst (from HBCD folder) to the usb drive





I can't find grldr or the HBCD folder where should it be? As always windows search isn't very helpful.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Open your HBCD download in a program like WinRAR. Then go into the HBCD folder you see in the main download. Inside that folder are the two files you need.


----------



## FXB

My first issue is: When I right-click grub4dos I can't see the option to run as admin.


----------



## voyagerfan99

FXB said:


> My first issue is: When I right-click grub4dos I can't see the option to run as admin.



That only pertains if you're running Vista or 7. Also, did you extract the folder from the RAR?


----------



## FXB

I did extract the folder and I am running windows 7


----------



## voyagerfan99

Have you tried just running it without admin privileges?


----------



## FXB

Yes No luck that way


----------



## voyagerfan99

FXB said:


> Yes No luck that way



I believe if you hold control + shift when you click it it'll ask you if you want to run it as admin.


----------



## FXB

that worked well thanks now I don't understand step 5.


> Step 5
> Insert the BootCD (9.7 or newer) in the CD Drive and Copy everything from CD to USB Flash Drive


  a little help?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

FXB said:


> that worked well thanks now I don't understand step 5.
> a little help?



Simply mount the iso image with an iso image utility and copy all the files to the USB drive.


----------



## FXB

lucasbytegenius said:


> Simply mount the iso image with an iso image utility and copy all the files to the USB drive.



where us the iso image located?


----------



## PohTayToez

I honestly didn't even look at your link, but here is an easy way to get Hiren's on a flashdrive:
http://www.prime-expert.com/flashboot/

The free version does have some limitations, namely bootable USB only works for 30 days, and a limit of 16 uses on one flashdrive, but it's still very useful.


----------

